# Question about making Chevre (help Vicki and others)



## laughter777 (Jun 16, 2008)

Ok so when I went to Vicki's for my soap class (which I already need a remedial class for!!) she gave me a little packet of Chevre and told me what to do with it. Now she uses fresh from the goat milk (I think)...I don't have a gallon of fresh (ie warm milk) can I use fridge milk...do I need to get it to Room Temp (like I should have for my soap!) or do I use it chilled or do I have to wait until I have someone (or two) making a gallon for me in one milking (again could be 2 or more does...not sure I have a single gallon milker...who knows)

Thanks,
Sarah


----------



## tmfinley (Feb 21, 2008)

You can use warmed up refrigerated milk. I put my bottles of milk in a hot sinkful of water to speed the process up.

Tiffany


----------



## homeacremom (Nov 6, 2007)

Warm your milk in a sink of hot water or if you heat on the stove, do it over low heat and watch it carefully. You don't want to heat too fast or over heat and then recool as it can compromise flavor.
Or if you have a larger percentage of warm milk it might be enough just to top of with cold milk and leave it at that. If it's at least 86* it will be fine.


----------



## Guest (Aug 24, 2008)

Here are the instructions for Cultured Chevre. Collect milk until your have a gallon then warm it like Judith said.

Heat 1 gallon of milk to 86* add 1 packet of culture, stir well
Let set 6-12hrs
Ladle into muslin lined colander, hang for 4-8hrs
Refrigerate or Freeze


----------



## laughter777 (Jun 16, 2008)

Awesome! It doesn't have to be 6 hours!! I wasn't looking forward to getting up between 3 and 4 to put it into my sack to hang! So I put I mixed the culture and milk around 8:30, which means I let set until 2:30am to 8:30 am! So if I take it out at 7:30am I hang until between 11:30 and 4:30!

Awesome! SO there is a long story behind my Chevre...figure I will share:
My dad's b-day was aug 20 my mom "kicked him out" to go visit his family starting last Friday night and he returns tomorrow afternoon. While he was gone she got his 88 Chevy painted for him and my DH and I painted the bumpers and headache rack for it...can't have nice new paint with rusty old looking stuff on it!! So he called because my mom told him to come to my house when he was coming home, he was wondering why. I told him that at my soap class on Mon I was given some cheese culture and suggested to make a salsa/cheesey dip out of it. I told him I made it and that if we didn't eat it by Monday I would have to throw it out. So I was worried I needed warm milk (not rewarmed milk) and wouldn't be able to do it. Y'all save my b-day surprise! Oh he really has to come to my place because we have places to hide the truck so he won't see it until we are ready for him to! 

Sarah


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

AH now that is neat!


----------



## Karen Bailey (Oct 26, 2007)

I love to hear about creative Birthday surprises! That's a good one!


----------



## laughter777 (Jun 16, 2008)

It didn't go 100% as planned as we had RAIN all week!! So it wasn't all finished, just painted...we weren't able to get the bumpers back on, but it worked out! He saw it before we showed it to him...and thought we bought him a parts truck for his...didn't look shiney in the shade. Until my husband moved his work van out of the way and my dad was like d*** that's my truck!


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

AH well at least he was surprised and I guess he liked it.


----------



## laughter777 (Jun 16, 2008)

Yeah he liked it!! My dad isn't much of a smiler unless you tell him to smile and then it is this big goofy grin...but he couldn't stop smilin!!!


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

AH that is good. how did the cheese turn out?


----------

